
Show HN: A collaborative platform for computational math - the_d00d
http://arithmetica.network
======
the_d00d
Here are some additional links:

To participate in the Collatz Conjecture:
[http://arithmetica.network/contribute#Collatz%20Conjecture](http://arithmetica.network/contribute#Collatz%20Conjecture)

To define a new problem for others to work on:
[http://arithmetica.network/contribute](http://arithmetica.network/contribute)

These links point to the version of Arithmetica that was submitted to
ETHDenver. Since then , we have been working on refactoring and coming up with
a scalable solution for saving state.

The project is open source and anyone is welcome to contribute, or fork. We
welcome any questions/feedback.

------
the_d00d
One more thing, this is not an ICO. There is no token sale, no profit motive,
we just want to democratize results from computation math and showcase what is
possible with Ethereum/IPFS.

~~~
dangerousfood
My kind of project.

